# Is it ok to use a Garden Hose to fill up an Aquarium?



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

If your hose gets it's water from the same source as your faucet, I see no reason not to use it. You may not be able to control temperature though.


----------



## rragan (Jun 2, 2015)

I have been doing it for months now. going to get a python though to fill up inside where I can control the temp. its getting colder outside


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I use a garden hose connected to the shower to fill the few tanks I have in the house, and a garden hose in the greenhouse for those tanks.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

There are lots of people who will tell you not to use a garden hose. If you look carefully at the packaging, usually garden hoses have warnings that you should not use them for drinking water and they are not suited for potable water. There are certain hoses branded for RV use that claim they're safe for potable water and I recently heard someone reference a drinking water hose.

That being said, I've used a standard garden hose (various hoses actually) for years with no issue.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I got sick of braking my back on bucket brigade so my husband set up an out of water pump and we got 50'+ worth of stretchy hose (50' loose, taunt probably near 80-100'). I just leave a bucket in the utility sink, fill check temp, dechloriante then pump it into the tanks. Much easier to use, I don't like going straight from faucet to tank, means dosing the whole tank with prime instead of just new water, and also sometimes water comes out too hot/cold and I don't want that messing with sensitive fish.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lksdrinker said:


> There are lots of people who will tell you not to use a garden hose. If you look carefully at the packaging, u*sually garden hoses have warnings that you should not use them for drinking water and they are not suited for potable water. * There are certain hoses branded for RV use that claim they're safe for potable water and I recently heard someone reference a drinking water hose.
> 
> That being said, I've used a standard garden hose (various hoses actually) for years with no issue.


Glad I grew up before the hoses were harmful. 

We all drank from the garden hose as kids with no adverse affects. I'm more worried about the chemicals they add to drinking water.

I've used a garden hose for years to fill.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

AquaArora


> I got sick of braking my back on bucket brigade so my husband set up an out of water pump and we got 50'+ worth of stretchy hose (50' loose, taunt probably near 80-100'). I just leave a bucket in the utility sink, fill check temp, dechloriante then pump it into the tanks. Much easier to use, I don't like going straight from faucet to tank, means dosing the whole tank with prime instead of just new water, and also sometimes water comes out too hot/cold and I don't want that messing with sensitive fish.


GraphicGr8s


> I've used a garden hose for years to fill.


I have a drum with an aquarium pump fitted to a garden hose for filling my tanks. I fill the drum and prepare the the water (adding chemicals and adjusting temperatures mixing them by using the pump-hose(laid out in the sun if heating is required) or an aerator (for cooling if required). Been using that for years.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm on well water and the fish house covers the well. I've only got cold(ish) water and no chems to fret over. Goes from the well through pvc a bit of iron into the garden house to the tank. Don't have a water heater.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I'm on well water and the fish house covers the well. I've only got cold(ish) water and no chems to fret over. Goes from the well through pvc a bit of iron into the garden house to the tank. Don't have a water heater.


Old habits die hard. At present I am using water from a deep bore well but there was a time I had to use water supplied from a primitive water purifier system and needed to be de-chlorinated -- hence the drum and the aerator and the chemicals.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

essabee said:


> Old habits die hard. At present I am using water from a deep bore well but there was a time I had to use water supplied from a primitive water purifier system and needed to be de-chlorinated -- hence the drum and the aerator and the chemicals.


How deep are you?
I'm 330'


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

graphicgr8s said:


> how deep are you?
> I'm 330'


280'


----------

